# Just Ordered a 36' X 48" Certi-flat welding table



## Janderso (Dec 2, 2021)

I finally got off my wallet. I have tried to find steel plate but the cost is just too high. This seems to be a good compromise.
I have a 5' X 5 ' steel top table in the shop.
It has waves in it.
I plan on cutting out a section to insert this Certi-Flat welding table.
To be able to have a flat table that can be used for clamping, tacking, welding will be great.

I built one before the fire (before and after). I like it so much I knew this was always a possibility.









						ProTop - 36"x48" - Welding Table - WeldTables.com
					

Look How Easy It Is To Build A Quality Tool That Will Last A Lifetime PRESS PLAY NOW CertiFlat's PRO Series welding table top kits were designed from the ground up, with the welder in mind. These are the exact same tables we use in our shop daily. In addition they are in use by dozens of OEM...




					weldtables.com


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 2, 2021)

Those are so nice, congrats!
I looked at getting one but they won't ship to Canada


----------



## Winegrower (Dec 2, 2021)

Those really are nice.   It kinda makes me wish I wanted to weld stuff.   See, I have all the equipment, I'm just terrible at it.

Maybe if I had a really flat table...


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 2, 2021)

Winegrower said:


> Those really are nice.   It kinda makes me wish I wanted to weld stuff.   See, I have all the equipment, I'm just terrible at it.
> 
> Maybe if I had a really flat table...


A really flat table will definitely make the difference


----------



## Janderso (Dec 2, 2021)

DavidR8 said:


> I looked at getting one but they won't ship to Canada


Why not?
Too much custom paperwork probably.
Could you have it shipped to a fellow HM member close to you in the states?


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 2, 2021)

Janderso said:


> Why not?
> Too much custom paperwork probably.
> Could you have it shipped to a fellow HM member close to you in the states?


I suspect it's a paperwork issue. It must be significant because there are fair number of vendors that don't ship to Canada. I suspect it's different for businesses but for me to ship to the US involves  no more than a simple, short form.
I could have one shipped to an HM member if I really wanted needed one. Maybe if I had an actual need instead of just a want?


----------



## Janderso (Dec 2, 2021)

DavidR8 said:


> I suspect it's a paperwork issue. It must be significant because there are fair number of vendors that don't ship to Canada. I suspect it's different for businesses but for me to ship to the US involves  no more than a simple, short form.
> I could have one shipped to an HM member if I really wanted needed one. Maybe if I had an actual need instead of just a want?


David,
I'm retiring this month. My wife and I plan on seeing this country of ours.
If I find myself heading to Victoria (beautiful Place) I'll see what I can bring you


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 2, 2021)

Janderso said:


> David,
> I'm retiring this month. My wife and I plan on seeing this country of ours.
> If I find myself heading to Victoria (beautiful Place) I'll see what I can bring you


Thanks Jeff!


----------



## davidpbest (Dec 2, 2021)

Certiflat did a custom table layout for me a few years ago.  Nice unit and fun build you can see *here*.  Good luck with your project.


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 2, 2021)

Janderso said:


> David,
> I'm retiring this month. My wife and I plan on seeing this country of ours.
> If I find myself heading to Victoria (beautiful Place) I'll see what I can bring you


My first trip will be up to Toronto  We'll tag team everyone up there in the north !


----------



## Janderso (Dec 2, 2021)

I’m thinking I’ll cut the plate off so the 36 x 48 table will set on a frame.

Visualizing the insert gets my creative juices flowing.So cool to have a proper flat work table.


----------



## Aaron_W (Dec 2, 2021)

I've heard good things about certiflat, that will make a nice table top. The price of steel these days probably made that an easier decision.  



DavidR8 said:


> I suspect it's a paperwork issue. It must be significant because there are fair number of vendors that don't ship to Canada. I suspect it's different for businesses but for me to ship to the US involves  no more than a simple, short form.
> I could have one shipped to an HM member if I really wanted needed one. Maybe if I had an actual need instead of just a want?



It is your customs service, apparently they hire polar bears to do package inspections. My dad has bought models, electric trains and other delicate items from Canada and has received packages that were clearly well packed, but opened for inspection and just carelessly tossed back into the box. They leave a note letting you know Canada customs has opened the package, so he knows it is not something that happened after reaching USPS or UPS / Fedex. When he contacts the sender they are never surprised. This apparently also occurs on the Canada side as well, which is probably where US sellers decline to ship to Canada. Too many damage claims.   

This is a highly discussed issue with Canadian members of several model sites I belong to. There is a saying among them about Canada post having relations with dead bears.


----------



## Janderso (Dec 2, 2021)

Maybe Sasquach


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 3, 2021)

Aaron_W said:


> I've heard good things about certiflat, that will make a nice table top. The price of steel these days probably made that an easier decision.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's interesting as I've not had a single package opened for inspection. I must be living a charmed life.


----------



## Aaron_W (Dec 3, 2021)

DavidR8 said:


> That's interesting as I've not had a single package opened for inspection. I must be living a charmed life.



Maybe the polar bears just like models.     The model sites are where I hear the most about issues.


----------



## ahazi (Dec 4, 2021)

DavidR8 said:


> I suspect it's a paperwork issue. It must be significant because there are fair number of vendors that don't ship to Canada. I suspect it's different for businesses but for me to ship to the US involves  no more than a simple, short form.
> I could have one shipped to an HM member if I really wanted needed one. Maybe if I had an actual need instead of just a want?


I think it might be the shipping to Canada issue as their prices include shipping. Except for the smaller lighter tables which they use UPS, the heavier tables are shipped on an open pallet with a freight company that they probably have good rates with and might not ship to Canada.

I have a CERTIFLAT 24"X48" FABBLOCK and I absolutely love it. I will create another thread with some pictures of my configuration, my experience using it and the pro and cons of the different options as I see them.

Ariel


----------



## Janderso (Dec 4, 2021)

Here’s the project.
If I cut this plate out, yellow dotted lines, I’ll be able to drop in or work with the 36” X 48” table Within the existing work table.
With the plasma table extended, this gives me a nice work area with cutting, welding, clamping and layout opportunities.
I’m really looking forward to having this project done.
I’ve been looking for solutions to this crowned table for sometime.


----------



## ahazi (Dec 4, 2021)

Janderso said:


> Here’s the project.
> If I cut this plate out, yellow dotted lines, I’ll be able to drop in or work with the 36” X 48” table Within the existing work table.
> With the plasma table extended, this gives me a nice work area with cutting, welding, clamping and layout opportunities.
> I’m really looking forward to having this project done.
> I’ve been looking for solutions to this crowned table for sometime.


Is your plasma table the old burned certi-flat flipped down?

Ariel


----------



## Janderso (Dec 5, 2021)

ahazi said:


> Is your plasma table the old burned certi-flat flipped down?
> 
> Ariel


No it's a Certiflat plasma table. I built it into the table with two 500# capacity drawer slides.
It holds a pan of water to keep smoke down.


----------



## Just for fun (Dec 5, 2021)

Looks like a good plan Jeff.  Looking forward to seeing the project come together.

Tim


----------



## Janderso (Dec 6, 2021)

Just for fun said:


> Looks like a good plan Jeff.  Looking forward to seeing the project come together.
> 
> Tim


Me too. It will be so nice to have a flat work table


----------

